# found a turtle, want to keep it, what do you think?!



## dwbonfire (Apr 29, 2012)

i found a little red eared slider today down by the pond.. it is the size of a half dollar and just so cute!! i'd love to keep it for a while til it gets bigger, im sure it will be someones lunch if let it go :/ we had turtles back when i was a kid and i know they smell and require some cleaning and whatnot, so i figure i will let it go when its bigger and becomes a little much to care for... besides i only have a 10 gallon tank and im not sure i will be getting a bigger one for it lol. i bet my son would get a kick out of watching it swim around and whatnot, and i'd love to get it past the 'baby stage' to help its chances... am i way off course here tho? would it be lonely without another turtle? and will i be worsening its chance of survival to keep it now then let it go in a few months? dont want to intrude on nature but just thought he'd be fun to keep for a bit  my pond is right down back and theres not much for predetors once its grown some.. just right now its so itty bitty!!


----------



## Stacykins (Apr 29, 2012)

Once you remove it from the wild, you should not put it back, as there is a strong possibility introducing new diseases to the wild population. Not to mention, they need much more than just a tank. They need a proper diet (not turtle pellets) and lighting. UV lighting is absolutely critical to developing a properly calcified shell. So unless you are keeping the turtle outside, it needs an expensive lighting system. 

Turtles are more high maintenance than people realize. As a result, they often become a throwaway pet when they become too difficult or die prematurely of illness due to their needs not being met. I would suggest letting it stay wild. It may survive, it may not. You won't know. At least you know there is already a healthy adult population in the area, if there are babies. A few babies always survive, many do not.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't recommend it. I'd put it back, once it's a pet you can't release it and generally it is illegal to keep most wildlife as pets. "Pet" turtles can harbor salmonella. I had 2 turtles when I was a teen (painted, bought at a pet store)and they were alot of work. I fed them raw hamburger,  flys, worms, ant eggs and lettuce. You have to clean their tank often and they need a filter setup like fish. If you are insisting on keeping it they need shallow water just deep enough to swim a bit and rocks to be able to climb out and rest on. Plus a light/warming setup.  I put them into another tank to feed the raw meat to reduce the risk of salmonella and cleaned it out after every feeding.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2012)

They do need UV lights, plus they need a filter for their tank and a place where they can be in moving water. Otherwise you run a high risk of it getting a fungal infection uder the shell.

  A sliders diet is very tricky, needing just the right amount of calcium or they end up soft shelled and die a very painful death.

Cute as they are, I really recommend putting it back.  It would likely kill it to be taken from the wild (unless your a herp specialist), and Yup, once you take it in, its yours forever, your germs and the germs of captivity would kill any other turtles it came in contact with.

So, DW, go "awwww" and then go put it back where it goes........then take a pic of the calf and send it to me.  It's the only way.


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 29, 2012)

ok i just needed yall to tell me the truth lol so i wished him well, had a turtle photo shoot, and put him back  he is just the cutest darn thing i ever seen, and he made my day (was having a pretty rough day til i found him) so i made his by putting him back where i found him.. i guess i just got caught up in how cute he was and how much i would love to have a big tank with some turtles or fish in my living room one day... but ill have to save my pennies for that and do it right when the time is right. so thanks everyone!

and RTG, i do have some new pics of cowgirl (that name stuck better than autumn lol) so i will get them from my camera later on tonight and post on the other thread and ill post pics here of the lil turtle too!


----------



## secuono (Apr 29, 2012)

They need uvb lights, no?
Plus, selling any under 2 or 4in is illegal. Most likely illegal to take any turtle from the wild, like most animals.

Best to leave it alone in his big pond where he will be free and happy. Living in a glass box is no fun nor any kind of life.


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 29, 2012)

here is the lil guy before i let him go:

how cute is this!!







heres hes like "blehhh im having a bad day lady put me back!!" lol


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2012)

They are just too cute!  lol


----------



## crazyland (May 1, 2012)

We have them in our area. I've saved a few from certain death too. Two from crossing dangerous roads and one gal who wanted to lay eggs and only had 3 legs plus a stump. Just helped them to a safer area. We had photo shoots too. Lol some of our turtles have got to e close to a foot across! Just massive out there in the pond. They also like to eat the worms when the hubby tries to fish. Sneaky creatures!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 2, 2012)

I rescued one from a golf course once. He was to cute as well. Then, somehow my dog drank from the tank and wasn't feeling well the next day. Now that cute lill thing 
is in a pond full of his friends! He was a red eared slider...


----------

